# MR-14EX vs MT-24EX



## Sabaki (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi all

So macro photography is my favourite genre and I'll be buying the M-PE65 soon to compliment my 100L, which will be my last lens I buy for the foreseeable future. 

But what am I considering is perhaps updating my MR-14EX to the MT-24EX. But I'm just not 100% sure whether that could be considered an update and further, just what exactly would improve in respect of lighting my subject. 

Could anybody perhaps elaborate on whether it would benefit my photography?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 11, 2016)

I have the MPE-65 and use it with the MT-24EX. I have not used the ring light with the MPE-65, I understand that it is not as well suited for the ultra close working distances the MPE-65 requires at high magnification (like one inch). Also, the MT-24EX gives you the flexibility to vary the illumination directions and intensity, something the ring light cannot do. You will want to invest in a high quality macro focusing rail if you don't already have one, focus stacking becomes almost required for high magnification macro due to the extremely shallow DOF.


----------



## Zeidora (Nov 12, 2016)

I had a ring flash once, many years ago, for my OM cameras. Didn't like it too much. Same reasons as Kestrel pointed out, and additionally, a ring flash is designed to produce shadow-free illumination. While desirable in some situations, most photographs benefit from some illumination contrast to provide depth information. I use the MT24 on my 100 mm Macroplanar as well as on the MPE 65, occasionally even on the 180L macro. Be sure to get diffusors for the heads.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 12, 2016)

I'd strongly recommend the MT-24 twin-flash over the MR-14 (I or II, not much difference) ring-flash. The ability to independently position the heads allows far more flexibility and lets you create dramatic lighting, vs. the more flat lighting with a ring flash (varying the ratio of the two tubes isn't enough, IMO). 

Here's a good read from a guy who does amazing things with the MP-E 65: http://nocroppingzone.blogspot.co.uk/2007/08/mr-14ex-verses-mt-24ex.html

One other suggestion is to not rely completely on the ring bracket that attaches to the front of the lens. I use a pair of Wimberley F-2 brackets (with Vello cold shoes on them) so I can put the twin heads wherever I want.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 12, 2016)

I have both and I very rarely use the MR14 after getting the MT-24. And the following can't be said enough times:



Zeidora said:


> Be sure to get diffusors for the heads.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 12, 2016)

koenkooi said:


> I have both and I very rarely use the MR14 after getting the MT-24. And the following can't be said enough times:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stofen OM-24XSET does a decent job. Or go further... http://nocroppingzone.blogspot.com/2009/11/mt-24ex-diffuser-how-to.html


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 12, 2016)

Thank you everybody! Seems I need to add one more piece of kit to my bag!

I'm off to read the articles, thanks Neuro


----------

